
Apple is untrusting macOS devices - jhabdas
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/by6cvy/apple_is_disconnecting_trusted_devices/
======
ksaj
This appears to be a lone case issue, and the thread doesn't resolve what is
actually going on.

I'm curious how "devices" became pluralized. Is there more than this thread
about a single device describing the issue?

~~~
jhabdas
Highly unlikely. Just to be sure I confirmed with Apple support yesterday.
Here's what a Senior Advisor named Ryan told me: "Your trusted devices will
periodically require you to re-authenticate your account to ensure that the
device still belongs to you." In my case I was able to side-step my way back
into my account after defeating the 2FA.

